# STRICTLY tongue in cheek but.....



## {97702} (16 December 2017)

if you were friends with a couple of very well known dressage people, would you tag them in your attempts to get a lesson with Carl - who is 10 minutes down the road from me? 

Just to say that of course this is a joke, but I watched the masterclasses from Olympia tonight with total amazement and admiration - the man is a genius, I would only want one hour.....


----------



## Snitch (16 December 2017)

Lévrier;13688850 said:
			
		


			if you were friends with a couple of very well known dressage people, would you tag them in your attempts to get a lesson with Carl - who is 10 minutes down the road from me? 

Just to say that of course this is a joke, but I watched the masterclasses from Olympia tonight with total amazement and admiration - the man is a genius, I would only want one hour.....   

Click to expand...

We all know what you want Levrier, and it&#8217;s entirely inappropriate.


----------



## {97702} (16 December 2017)

Snitch said:



			We all know what you want Levrier, and it&#8217;s entirely inappropriate.


Click to expand...

Oh. I have been found out.   

Although a lesson would be almost as good!


----------



## daffy44 (17 December 2017)

I'd say there are better ways to get a lesson with Carl! ;-)


----------



## JFTDWS (17 December 2017)

Snitch said:



			We all know what you want Levrier, and it&#8217;s entirely inappropriate.


Click to expand...

lol


----------



## tda (17 December 2017)

Can't you just ring up and book one ? Surely he must do some teaching &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## {97702} (17 December 2017)

tda said:



			Can't you just ring up and book one ? Surely he must do some teaching &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

He only teaches those who are above Advanced level sadly


----------



## milliepops (17 December 2017)

Lévrier;13689221 said:
			
		


			He only teaches those who are above Advanced level sadly
		
Click to expand...

You better get cracking then


----------



## {97702} (17 December 2017)

milliepops said:



			you better get cracking then 

Click to expand...


----------



## daffy44 (17 December 2017)

Kick on! Dreams can come true...


----------



## McFluff (17 December 2017)

Haha - the masterclass was amazing. Wish it was longer.


----------

